# Dirtiest dog on earth



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I do avoid certain things to keep the dogs clean. Once in a while I don’t mind, but everyday or many times a day, it’s just too much for me.

My dogs are small and they jump on furniture and spend a lot of time on my lap, so it could get quite disgusting.

I try to get them to play where there is grass, always the best. Or if I had access to water, I wouldn’t mind that either.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is their photo post groom. I am so happy.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Aaww, I wanted to see the dirty dog pictures.. Still they do look lovely after the groom.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

They look gorgeous!! I usually don't avoid places the dogs enjoy going, I just don't pay for grooming and I keep them clipped short so they are easier to groom myself.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

If I were you, I would avoid going to the dog park unless you are already planning to groom the dogs later that day. I definitely try to avoid situations where my dog could get very dirty, unless I know that a bath is going to be in the near future anyways.

How often are you grooming Lucky and Kit now? How often would you like to groom them? Honestly for a dog like Kit I wouldn't want to wash her more than once a month, and for Lucky I would probably aim for twice a month. If you set a specific schedule where you bathe him every other Saturday or whatever maybe that would help you to also plan your trips to the park?

Did the groomer charge $170 for bathing them or did they get anything trimmed? Yikes I would not want to be paying that every time you go to the park either. I don't know if you have a HV dryer but if you don't, you could buy one and get that fluffy look on Lucky every time, plus save a whole lot of drying time for both of them! 

Love the picture btw, they look amazing!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would do what makes him happy, and trim his coat to fit his life rather than design his life around his coat! A short utility clip, quick to wash, brush and go, is less glamorous but more practical, and easy to do yourself.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Asta's Mom said:


> Aaww, I wanted to see the dirty dog pictures.. Still they do look lovely after the groom.


I was kind of hoping for a "before" picture, too!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Now Lucky looks like he has a wig helmet on lol. The photo does not do him justice. He looks like an aristocratic dog. 
I also wish I got a photo. I didn’t have my purse with me at the dog park so I don’t have photos but it was hilarious. We had a training class for Kit after the dog park and our instructor asked what happened to her but she was able to pass her CGC that day. Despite being supremely gross, she got her energy out and passed the test. I mean people were pointing and laughing but I would be too if I saw the swamp passing her obedience test. We had not taken them out since our trip back from ny two weeks ago. They don’t play like that at home.

I do have a force dryer and a grooming table. It is a huge pain. I am thinking baldness is the new look for 2018


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Yes, I do avoid certain things to keep the dogs clean. Once in a while I don’t mind, but everyday or many times a day, it’s just too much for me.
> 
> My dogs are small and they jump on furniture and spend a lot of time on my lap, so it could get quite disgusting.
> 
> I try to get them to play where there is grass, always the best. Or if I had access to water, I wouldn’t mind that either.



I am with you, my dogs sleep with me, and my carpet is light, so I do not let them do anything where they get dirty. My friends say my dogs are snobbish, as they will smell another dog, and then move away. Now I am growing (again) their topknots out, so noooooo


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, I adore the german clip on a poodle and you can keep it fairly short so it’s easy to wash and dry. I would put Babykins in it but I think it’s a masculine look and people already assume she’s a male because she’s grey. Take a look at that and sporting clips to see if there’s something you would want to try with Lucky to make him lower maintenance.

Babykins has never met a puddle or pond of water that she didn’t immediately want to immerse herself. There’s one small off leash dog park I took her to last year before I got turned off off leash dog parks. It has sand and silt in the bottom that got tangled up in her fur. It was a disgusting mess and hard to rinse off her. I avoid places like that. She goes to plenty of fun places that don’t involve coming home looking like the swamp monster. 

However when I visit my daughter Babykins runs in the horse paddock when the horses are in the barn or she goes into the shallow pond on walks which means a modified limited to the leg bath.


----------



## reese19 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hm, this thread is a little concerning for me! We want to get a spoo, and even found a breeder with a litter due soon, but I'm nervous now! We have horses and I go to the barn almost every day- I was planning on bringing the dog with me. I'm usually all alone out, so it would be nice to have some company. But there is a lot of mud and water out there! Will he be a hot mess every time I take him!? I planned on the doodly haircut too..


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Reese, more than likely, unless you train your dog to stay out of the mud, your dog will end up a mess. But that is regardless of breed! A doodle will get just as messy as a poodle. Lucky, Snow's dog, is a doodle. Some poodles are very "clean" naturally and do not like to get wet. But many love water (they were originally water retrievers after all.) So yes this is something you should consider no matter what breed you get. Maybe a short haired dog would be best if you don't think you could keep up on the grooming?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is a special dog that loves taking chinchilla bath. He is the only dog I know that actually rolls. None of our other dog does it but he is my special boy. Lucky enjoys digging, swimming and rolling. Hard to deny him the fun outside. This is a photo from today. Kit by comparison is immaculate. Both are white dogs.































. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro









They finally got really tired. At least one is clean.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH he's sooo pretty after his groom and then to see what he does in the dirt would have me in fits too! LOL! I don't stop Molly from getting dirty when she decides a muddy gopher hole needs investigating, but she is only 13 lbs, so it's a cinch to toss her in the shower and rinse her off if I must.......Don't think I could handle it if she were as big as Lucky! Maybe putting a T-Shirt on him when he's out would help at least to keep his torso cleaner and then you would only have to rinse off his legs?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We at the dog park right now and people were quite impressed with his ability to get dirty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Miss Pia Maria will roll in just about anything if I allow her, she especially loves to do this after she is freshly groomed


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

And two hours later....
Clean as a whistle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

After our yard is freshly mowed, Buck can never resist rolling in it. Luckily, he can pretty much shake that off. He will splash through every puddle. I have a Soggy Doggy towel and a pile of used to be white towels to wipe him down by the back door. It’s certainly easier to conceal dirt on a black dog I do admire how pristine Kit manages to stay.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

How can you deny Lucky that muddy pleasure when you see the pure joy on his face as he rolls in the mud!? Good thing they make showers


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Lucky is a special dog that loves taking chinchilla bath. He is the only dog I know that actually rolls. None of our other dog does it but he is my special boy. Lucky enjoys digging, swimming and rolling. Hard to deny him the fun outside. This is a photo from today. Kit by comparison is immaculate. Both are white dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poppy is JUST like Lucky. Play in the dirt, run and roll in dirt and mud, splash around in water....then roll in the dirt. And then she smells awful too because it is the dog park where everyone also pees and poos in all that dirt.

I keep her hair very short except for tail, ears and topknot. Sometimes she gets 3-4 baths a week. In the summer she air dries in the sun in the grass. In the winter, depending on how cold it is, we don't go to the park as often, but when bathed she still mostly air dries in the house.

Of course, Poppy is black so,when dirty she just looks more dull and greyish rather than black, But mud you can't hide.

You have my sympathies on how much work and time it must take for two white fluffy dogs.

My newest favorite grooming tool is microfiber towels. I have the ones you use for drying cars after washing...they are about 4'x2 1/2 ' and blot up an AMAZING amount of water on a wet dog. Poppy is barely damp after drying with two of these. If I blow dry her after toweling, which is rare, it takes no time at all.

Thanks for sharing the rolling in the dirt pictures. I have yet to capture any of those of Poppy. She is entertaining to the other dog parents when we visit the park.

Here is a snapshot of her dancing with her goldendoodle friends, George (white) and Florence (cream). It's a far away shot, but zoom in and you can see the girl has style.

They only play with eachother when 2 or 3 of the crew are there. They shut out all other dogs. The three musketeers!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I came back to this thread to look at Poppy's photo again. I love the three musketeers part. Lucky tend to play very well with dogs that are just as fast as him: poodles, doodles, grey hounds, or other skinny fast dogs. He enjoys bouncing around with breeds that enjoy running super fast.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> I came back to this thread to look at Poppy's photo again. I love the three musketeers part. Lucky tend to play very well with dogs that are just as fast as him: poodles, doodles, grey hounds, or other skinny fast dogs. He enjoys bouncing around with breeds that enjoy running super fast.


Poppy sounds so very like Lucky, in many ways. She lives to run with others at the dog park. She will play with anyone who is fast and loves to run and she has a special dobie friend, a grey hound and another HUGE 115 lb golden doodle who is gentle but also loves to run. However, when Florence and George show up or if just one of them comes then Poppy ignores everyone els and plays with one or both of them. It's all about the speed and usually she is faster than everyone else.

I am happy to hear that Lucky is also so joyous!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

So every few weeks Lucky takes a mud bath. Here are today’s specials.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

For perspective I took both of them together to the dog park










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hahaha that is amazing.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

And 1 your later .... Have you seen water like this?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> So every few weeks Lucky takes a mud bath. Here are today’s specials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! This is why I always preferred black poodles! At least the dirt does not show so much.

I used to have a white Arabian mare. When we lived in Houston I boarded her at a stable that had a turnout pasture. Houston has really black mud. One afternoon I entered the stable and noticed that all the horses that had been out that day were filthy. I looked down the aisle and my white mare looked spotless. When I actually go to her stall I discovered that only the left side of her body was still white!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha Snow I adore Lucky and I love these photos but boy oh boy do I appreciate that my dog doesn’t take chinchilla baths. I’ve never seen bath water that dirty. 

Lucky is exceptionally lucky to have you as his mom. You take such good care of him and allow him to have some really dirty doggie fun.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> And 1 your later .... Have you seen water like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, of course I have, many times a week. 

Poppy loves rolling in the mud and dirt just like Lucky does, but the difference is, she's black, so it doesn't show as much. She is just as dirty, and happy about it as Lucky is, but it doesn't show. Thank goodness she LOVES a good bath!

Maybe your next poodle will be black?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Johanna, I loved the horse story! I would imagine that would be a messy situation. I have yet had the pleasure of grooming a horse. 

Skylar, that is the blackest water our tub has ever seen. Lol It is also clogged from washing both dogs. DH is not looking forward to snaking it later today. 

VQ, I wish Lucky was Poppy’s color . I definitely laughed pretty hard at the park. I lost the bet with DH that he won’t need a bath when we get back. Oh boy was I wrong! Every time at the park we never encounter dogs dirtier than Lucky. This is one of the few things Kit excels at. My previous Maremma was also like this. This breed does not like to get dirty. When I take her outside, she avoids walking in grass and prefers the pavement. This is especially true when it rains. Lucky will gladly roll in anything! I’m thankful he does not protest too much with the lengthy grooming every time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Lucky looks like another dog in the before bath picture! His coat is so uniformly dusty, he looks silver! That bath water! OMG! My groomer says no dog is dirtier than a black dog, and I blush with shame. Buck is the only black dog I’ve ever seen there...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When I bathe Nike, the water that runs off of him is nearly black. He has the advantage of never looking dirty. I shall add silver to my wish list of colors, ha-ha!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

It is so wonderful that you let Lucky be carefree and happy and dirty at times. And even better that he is patient with the bath and grooming!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

In October we got about 6" of snow. We waited a few days to go to the dog park as I did not want to deal with mud. Poppy LOVES mud. When we got to the park I neglected to check for puddles. Poppy spent about an hour dancing, playing, running through and rolling in a muddy puddle, a VERY muddy puddle.

I rubbed her down with a couple of bath towels before I got her in the car. On the ride home she shook all over and EVERYTHING INSIDE THE CAR, including the headliner was sprayed with mud.

I shampooed her 3 times and on the final wash I stood her up in the shower with her front feet on the wall so I could better hose down her tummy. There was bark and sand everywhere imbedded in her coat to the skin.

After her bath I let the shower pan stay dirty. The next morning I vacuumed the dirt and bark bits out of the shower pan before scrubbing it down. It took a loooong Time to clean the interior of the car.

It was worth it.....Poppy had a blast! She gets such joy from her dog park romps...how can I deny her?

Her newest entertainment has been watching grooming videos on youtube. At least she stays clean doing this activity.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh Poppy! You are such a funny doggy! I haven’t checked my car but now I am happy for the black interiors! My tub now looks like this . Won’t be using this tub for baths ever again. Lol 









Lucky cleans up very nicely! Like magic! I
Haven’t brushed him yet.









Both Lucky and Kit love watching animal planet. Sometimes I leave the TV on for him to enjoy. Does Poppy bark at the TV like she understands? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh Lucky! Looks like you had a great romp! The picture of Lucky and Kit beside each other popped up as the cover image for the thread when I logged in - I recognized Kit, but I was wondering if for some reason you decided to add a silver poodle to your pack. Lucky does look handsome as a silver ?

Hope that tub isn’t too hard to clean up Snow! And kudos to you for being such a great mom and allowing Lucky to do what he loves, especially since you know the aftermath is very inconvenient for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha thanks! Galofpink, that photo is like a before after photo but he does look like a silver poodle. I think Charmed is onto something by suggesting silver! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my gosh! Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing!!! Amazing to watch the transformation of dirty Lucky, to the tub, and after! You are such a great dog mama! How do you get him home - where does he ride in the car to try and avoid a muddy car?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> How do you get him home - where does he ride in the car to try and avoid a muddy car?



He rides in the trunk/ cargo spot of the SUV. I have a quilted protector made by the same ppl who did my doggy hammock. We live pretty close so it is a short ride but I probably just have to wash the protector. I gave them the chance to shake off before getting in the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

snow0160 said:


> Oh Poppy! You are such a funny doggy! I haven’t checked my car but now I am happy for the black interiors! My tub now looks like this [emoji15]. Won’t be using this tub for baths ever again. Lol [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that dirty tub looks like my shower pan. Poppy does not bark at TV! Yet. I hope she does not start that. TV is a recent discovery for her and she has enjoyed watching the ENTIRE Secret Life of Pets movie. With certain scenes she gets up and goes to the TV for a closer look.

Lucky sure cleans up well...looks like a whole new dog! What a cutie. He and Poppy would have a blast together!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> Yup, that dirty tub looks like my shower pan. Poppy does not bark at TV! Yet. I hope she does not start that. TV is a recent discovery for her and she has enjoyed watching the ENTIRE Secret Life of Pets movie. With certain scenes she gets up and goes to the TV for a closer look.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky sure cleans up well...looks like a whole new dog! What a cutie. He and Poppy would have a blast together!




Lucky would love to play with Poppy!! Kit is no where nearly as fast as him so he just does laps around when they play. A poodle buddy would totally be up to Lucky’s speed. 
And I finally finished Lucky with the slicker brush after force drying, combing, and minor dematting. The slicker brush makes a world of difference in adding volume. He looks massive with his giant oversized fro. The slicker separates each individual strand. Hard to believe Mr fancypants here was covered in mud only hours before [emoji13]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Omg snow, Lucky was crazy dirty, lol!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

This "conveniently" popped up on my Instagram feed yesterday...yes it is a GR, but as I was watching it all I could see was Lucky...

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd8lEFbFjvn/?r=mg1


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

galofpink said:


> This "conveniently" popped up on my Instagram feed yesterday...yes it is a GR, but as I was watching it all I could see was Lucky...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd8lEFbFjvn/?r=mg1


Haha! You have the best responses. Thanks for sharing the link. It coulda been worse for Lucky! That consistency of mud would be tough to rinse off. hahaha. I remembered the roomba story a few weeks back! Your responses always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, I'm SO glad those golden retrievers are not my dogs! I think the first bath for that dog will have to be with a hose out in the street!

That dog makes Lucky look immaculate!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

It is so cold outside even in Florida. I didn’t think I could hose Lucky out on the street


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Snow, I took Lizzy for a walk in our neighborhood yesterday. We've had snow here, but yesterday was warm-ish, and the snow was all melting and in that yucky, dirty state. Lizzy's bracelets were black when we got home, and I had to put her in the tub to wash them off. It was the first time I remember ever seeing actual dirt washing off of her, and it made me think of this thread! I meant to let you know how much I admire you for letting Lucky have so much fun - even if it means he's filthy dirty at the end of it! His name is certainly appropriate for him!  (Oh, and he does clean up beautifully, too!)


----------

